# My GarageworX 4x4 CNC review



## Desert_Woodworker

Excellent presentation- thanks for promoting CNC


----------



## ArtMann

So what was the overall cost of the machine with router and all the options?


----------



## Mike_M

I think with all the bells, whistles, and laser I am about at $3500.00! Not to shabby for a solid CNC Router with Laser Engraver.


----------



## Ken90712

Great review, still trying to decide.


----------



## Makai

Informative review Mike - thanks for taking the time. I've had the XCarve 500mm for a bit less than a year and have been happy with it - know that I'll be looking for upgrade options soon. Didn't know about the GarageworX until reading your review.


----------



## soccer2010

What software are you using? V-carve pro?


----------



## Mike_M

> What software are you using? V-carve pro?
> 
> - soccer2010


John I was using V-Carve Pro for awhile but have since upgraded to Aspire.


----------



## TheMadMaker

I have a 4×4 garageworx and love it. Need to get a metal router mount, I've been using the wood one from my Gatton CNC that I upgraded from. I see your using one from CNC parts so that answered one of my questions already. The other is do you have plans for your base? I've got mine on a table and plan on rebuilding it soon to something more stable. Great review btw.


----------



## Mike_M

> I have a 4×4 garageworx and love it. Need to get a metal router mount, I've been using the wood one from my Gatton CNC that I upgraded from. I see your using one from CNC parts so that answered one of my questions already. The other is do you have plans for your base? I've got mine on a table and plan on rebuilding it soon to something more stable. Great review btw.
> 
> - TheMadMaker


Thanks, I really li ke that mount from CNC Router Parts. I do have SketchUp that I made for just the rough design of the table. You can send me an email and I'll send it to you. [email protected]


----------

